# Dayton Twin Flex bicycle with tank



## szathmarig (Nov 10, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Bal...828472?hash=item3d2ae7a238:g:EOsAAOSwA3dYI9wl


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 10, 2016)

A Mr. Rapoza auction. Better to go direct.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Gonna take a lot to make that one right. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 14, 2016)

Yikes! Someone paid 1700 plus the ride


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2016)

That bike had a lot wrong with it but I've paid a lot of money for bikes myself that other folks thought was crazy. Sometimes you just have to step up if it's something you really want. V/r Shawn


----------

